# 17" Accessory Chrome for Cruze!



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

I would vote 17" however I don't like chrome wheels soooo my vote is to go for some nice aftermarket 17's?


----------



## sloaner (Mar 13, 2011)

Anyone know of some good 17 inch rims. I can't seem to find any for the 5/105 bolt pattern.


----------



## sloaner (Mar 13, 2011)

Motegi MR116 is one of the few I have seen out there. They are ok but I want choices. Maybe by summer time I will have more options.


----------



## rdkeller61 (Feb 10, 2011)

The cost for option #2 is per wheel, correct? I just looked on GM Accessories website, and it $3500 for a set of wheels and tires.


----------



## Kinmartin0789 (Feb 18, 2011)

GoneCruze-in said:


> Accessories Details
> 
> I have a 2011 Cruze 1LT RS. Black Granite exterior. Interested in getting a chrome wheel option for my baby. After coming across this on the Accessories portion of the Chevrolet web site, I have two options to choose from.
> 
> ...


depending on what they look like i might buy your 16s off of you not sure where your from but i want actual rims as opposed to steelies.


----------



## jlouie (Mar 8, 2011)

In response to rdkeller's question. Yes, the price on the GM accessory website is per wheel. I stopped at my friendly dealer and talked to the parts guy. I could get them at cost, but is $2500.00 really worth it? I think not. I've found a set on Tire Rack and Discount Tire and you would be under $1,000 wheels and tires. I think that makes much more sense than the GM deal.


----------



## ChevyPower (Nov 9, 2010)

jlouie said:


> In response to rdkeller's question. Yes, the price on the GM accessory website is per wheel. I stopped at my friendly dealer and talked to the parts guy. I could get them at cost, but is $2500.00 really worth it? I think not. I've found a set on Tire Rack and Discount Tire and you would be under $1,000 wheels and tires. I think that makes much more sense than the GM deal.



wow, $2500. For the same price you could get high quality aftermarket wheels with a better design and a bigger size too. But these GM Wheels would look wicked on a Cruze with a lowered suspension 










These wheels may be worth it if you want QUALITY and really love the design. Other than that I wouldn't recommend them. Anyone who wants them for a good price is better off waiting for someone to sell a used set on the classifieds section of this forum.


----------



## mochilagorilla (Mar 29, 2011)

I have those rims. check out my album. I love them. but they really only look good on the darker colors. if you have any questions about the rims themselves, PM me.


----------



## bigbee60 (Nov 24, 2010)

Not sure where the $2500 price came from and if that also includes tires, but in the US the part # for chrome wheels only is 19201916 and MSRP is $1500 for 4. GMPartsDirect has them for $262.50 each or $1050 total.


----------



## jlouie (Mar 8, 2011)

The $2500 is my cost if you buy the package which is all 4 wheels, tires, and center caps and lugnuts. At over $830 each for one wheel and tire, the total is over $3200.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

They are rare at best! Look on Wheelsnext.com or tirerack.com. They both have some wheels and both will sell a package of wheels tires and lug nuts for a reasonable price. I was trying to stay with the 16" wheels so I had an even harder time. Most everything is 17" + 





sloaner said:


> Anyone know of some good 17 inch rims. I can't seem to find any for the 5/105 bolt pattern.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

On a black car, I'd go chrome, unless your going for the murdered out look of course.


----------



## elegant (Jan 6, 2011)

You can buy the GM wheels at GM Parts Direct: Your direct source for Genuine GM Parts for much less money, then buy the tires you want.


----------

